# [Apple Watch] Vos impressions des la réceptions



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2015)

Hello

J'ouvre ce topic avec un peu d'avance , afin de recueillir les impressions des membres qui auront la montre


ce topic va rester vide quelques jours 

mais après !!!!


----------



## Vanton (23 Avril 2015)

Boh ? Et si Karl Lagerfeld ou Beyonce ont envie de passer nous faire coucou ?


----------



## fousfous (23 Avril 2015)

Quelques? Bon ok elle arrive demain et tout ceux qui l'auront recu ne passeront plus sur les forums ^^


----------



## ft5777 (23 Avril 2015)

Je profite de ce topic pour demander si quelqu'un a un lien ou des sites qui donnent des instructions sur les premiers pas avec l'Apple Watch? Par exemple comment l'allumer (!!! il ne me semble pas l'avoir lu quelque part) et comment faire au début pour la mettre en route.


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Je profite de ce topic pour demander si quelqu'un a un lien ou des sites qui donnent des instructions sur les premiers pas avec l'Apple Watch? Par exemple comment l'allumer (!!! il ne me semble pas l'avoir lu quelque part) et comment faire au début pour la mettre en route.


En attendant mieux, tu as des vidéos de Apple... http://www.apple.com/watch/guided-tours/


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Boh ? Et si Karl Lagerfeld ou Beyonce ont envie de passer nous faire coucou ?



J'ai hate de voir ta réaction Vantom

tu mérite la première place dans ce topic


----------



## Vanton (24 Avril 2015)

Boh pourquoi ?  je suis sur que nombreux sont ceux qui auront des choses intéressantes à dire !

Et puis à mon avis je vais plutôt jouer avec au début... Et j'ai plusieurs potes qui vont me sauter dessus pour la voir... [emoji6]

Je suis en train de lire le guide de l'utilisateur là, histoire de rapidement la prendre en main.


----------



## fousfous (24 Avril 2015)

Le guide utilisateur est déjà lu pour moi ^^
Mais oui je pense qu'on va plus trop me voir pendant un temps aussi 
Et à la fac je pense que ça va critiquer pas mal, je le sens bien venir le pigeon


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2015)

Vanton , je te remercie  pour ton aide sue le forum et j'ai faite de connaitre votre avis a la reception de l'Apple Watch

Dormez bien et a demain pour le grand jour


----------



## Vanton (24 Avril 2015)

[emoji1] moi j'y ai eu droit sur Facebook quand j'ai évoqué  le passage de la commande à "préparation d'expédition" hier... J'en avais parlé à personne avant hormis les trois gros fans que je compte parmi mes amis. On m'a pas raté... [emoji1]

Mais bon avec mes potes j'ai l'habitude avec ma collection d'ipods de me prendre des vannes tout le temps...


----------



## valerie33 (24 Avril 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Je profite de ce topic pour demander si quelqu'un a un lien ou des sites qui donnent des instructions sur les premiers pas avec l'Apple Watch? Par exemple comment l'allumer (!!! il ne me semble pas l'avoir lu quelque part) et comment faire au début pour la mettre en route.


Coucou, suis d'accord avec toi!! Les premières choses à faire.. Attendons des. News  et la montre surtout ;-)


----------



## ft5777 (24 Avril 2015)

En fait Apple a publié son guide en ligne de l'Apple Watch et il est vraiment bien fait. On y apprend par exemple comment mettre en silencieux la montre et ce qu'elle peut faire sans l'iPhone. Ne pas hésiter à le consulter!


----------



## ft5777 (24 Avril 2015)

Ca y est j'ai reçu mon précieux!!  trop content


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2015)

Un peu de lecture pour vous occuper... http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015...-preparer-avant-la-premiere-utilisation-90903 ...


----------



## Nico1971 (24 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, à tous
Pensez à poster des photos, ça fait toujours Plaisir


----------



## rickyfit (24 Avril 2015)

Allé pensez à nous qui sommes toujours dans l'attente et postez une tite photo de votre belle !


----------



## aurique (24 Avril 2015)

c'est bien pour vous faire plaisir !! : )
http://hpics.li/b031b09
http://hpics.li/622f907


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2015)

aurique a dit:


> c'est bien pour vous faire plaisir !! : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qui est de courte durée vu que l'on ne voit rien.


----------



## aurique (24 Avril 2015)

On ne se moque pas !! J'ai juste 2 mains gauches


----------



## Nico1971 (24 Avril 2015)

aurique a dit:


> On ne se moque pas !! J'ai juste 2 mains gauches


Heureusement que ce n'est pas que pour des droitiers


----------



## darkiller10 (24 Avril 2015)

Elle est arrivée... à 12h 

Pour le moment, je suis agréablement surpris, ça fonctionne bien. Il y a quelques défauts de jeunesse, des petites lenteurs sur des apps (Twitter par exemple) ou des services (Siri est assez calamiteux je trouve). Pour le moment, toujours pas de mise à jour, on est en 1.0, mais j'ai confiance pour qu'elle apporte quelques ajustements !

Et pour le plaisir, la petite photo de la toquante, au poignet !


----------



## Vanton (24 Avril 2015)

https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Apple-Watch-:-Expédiéee.1264343/#post-12875411

Si ça peut aider


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Si ça peut aider


Ben non, ne renvoie pas sur ce message ce n'est pas lié. Ici, c'est sur les impressions après déballage, pas la réception.


----------



## fousfous (24 Avril 2015)

J'en suis très heureux, la couleur bleue du bracelet est magnifique, pareil pour l'écran, elle est réactive et je ne la sens même pas!
Maintenant je ne la lâche pas


----------



## Yannick-sker (24 Avril 2015)

J'ai longuement testé la montre toute la journée, j'en ai fait un test vidéo dans lequel je fais le tour de mon modèle Sport 42mm :






Déballage, mise en route, gestion des paramètres, apps, fitness tracker... je teste un peu tout, et je dresse un premier bilan après une journée avec. Bon visionnage!


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2015)

Sympa cette vidéo

le bracelet n'a pas l'air au top ??


----------



## fousfous (24 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sympa cette vidéo
> 
> le bracelet n'a pas l'air au top ??


Le mien est au top et c'est le meme


----------



## yanakagva (24 Avril 2015)

Reçue ce matin 42mm steel avec band blanc. J'avais peur du poids par rapport à l'alu que j'ai pu tester début avril mais finalement c'est vraiment parfait !!

Au niveau de la réactivité c'est top j'ai juste eu des soucis pour configurer les notifications c'est pas super super clair et il y a encore des détails que je comprend pas très bien.

Aussi impossible de tester les fonctionnalités de contact puisque je suis le seul apparement (en tout cas je ne connais personne à qui envoyer mes battements de cœur ou un joli dessin) a l'avoir dans mes contacts. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un est dans ce cas je veux bien bêta tester avec !


----------



## fousfous (24 Avril 2015)

J'en profite d'avoir passé la fin de journée pour signaler certaines choses, déjà contrairement à ce qui a pu etre dit c'est vraiment très intuitif et facile à utiliser, pas de problèmes de chargement non plus, tout es rapide.
Et aussi je sais pas comment on peut dire que le taptic engine c'est comme si on tapais sur le poignet avec un doigt.


----------



## Yannick-sker (24 Avril 2015)

Apparemment elle résisterait bien à l'eau : http://www.macrumors.com/2015/04/24/apple-watch-waterproof-new-test/ 

Apple dit quoi officiellement?


----------



## yanakagva (24 Avril 2015)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> Apparemment elle résisterait bien à l'eau : http://www.macrumors.com/2015/04/24/apple-watch-waterproof-new-test/
> 
> Apple dit quoi officiellement?


Apple dit que la montre résiste selon les normes ip67 ce qui signifie 30 min d'immersion a 1m de profondeur!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Avril 2015)

Ipx7, pas Ip67... Ca ne change pas grand chose fondamentalement...


----------



## yanakagva (25 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ipx7, pas Ip67... Ca ne change pas grand chose fondamentalement...


Exact ça veux juste dire qu'apple n'a pas certifié la résistance des 30min a 1 m de profondeur mais ça doit résister

Ils l'ont pas fait pour éviter les retours  probablement


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Avril 2015)

Non, ça veut dire que la résistance à la poussière n'est pas testé (le x). La résistance à l'immersion, c'est bien le 7 qui indique de la montre a été testée et validée en immersion jusqu'à 1m pendant 30 minutes


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> J'en profite d'avoir passé la fin de journée pour signaler certaines choses, déjà contrairement à ce qui a pu etre dit c'est vraiment très intuitif et facile à utiliser, pas de problèmes de chargement non plus, tout es rapide.
> Et aussi je sais pas comment on peut dire que le taptic engine c'est comme si on tapais sur le poignet avec un doigt.


Très intuitif tu y vas fort... [emoji57]

On était trois chez moi à jouer avec cet aprem, tous fans de la marque et utilisateurs d'iPhone et de Mac et on a bien galéré par moments ! C'est pour moi le produit Apple le plus complexe à prendre en main à ce jour.

Sinon bizarrement la mienne est en 1.0, alors qu'il me semblait qu'une version 1.1 était sortie hier ?

Et niveau autonomie j'étais à 60% au déballage et je l'ai achevée en 5h environ en étant pas mal dessus. Et notamment en pilotant la musique sur mon iPhone.

Je suis toujours assez circonspect concernant les usages... Je trouve la 38mm vraiment petite à l'usage, même si elle me va bien. L'interface est très petite sur ce modèle. On s'est aussi beaucoup surpris avec un pote à très peu se servir de la couronne et à préférer utiliser l'écran tactile. 

Par contre esthétiquement j'avais peur qu'elle fasse cheap et je dois avouer que j'ai finalement un vrai coup de cœur pour la version Sport... À tel point que je me demande si j'ai vraiment besoin de payer une classique le double.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

Hello,

Très content de la Watch en gris sidéral 42mm... Sauf... Le bracelet noir...

A un endroit j'ai frotté légèrement avec une serviette éponge humide, pour le nettoyer et il se patine déjà.

Sur du noir ça se voit forcément beaucoup plus, du coup je m'en suis commandé un en blanc ça se verra beaucoup moins avec le temps...

Donc c'est du tout bon pour moi avec un doute sur l'aspect du bracelet dans le temps...


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

Après je trouve l'écran de la 38mm assez terne et virant vers le jaune/vert... Sur ce dernier point l'oled doit y être pour quelque chose... Sur les photos c'est particulièrement visible.

La résolution est bonne, tout comme les angles de vision. Mais niveau couleurs je suis un peu déçu... Ça manque de pêche. Ça donne l'impression de passer de l'écran d'un iPhone 5/5S à celui d'un iPhone 4S.

Ensuite je l'utilise pour configurer les cadrans là, tout en la rechargeant. Et je viens de constater un truc qui va rappeler des souvenirs aux propriétaires de l'iPad 3 avec écran Retina... Elle se décharge même pendant la charge si on l'utilise. J'étais à 96% en la prenant, je suis à 90 maintenant.

Et je réaffirme comme j'ai souvent pu le faire dans les commentaires des News mon désamour pour la recharge par induction... [emoji57] deux fois que je la débranche par accident en la manipulant ! Moi qui ai horreur d'interrompre une charge...


----------



## Boris 41 (25 Avril 2015)

Petite question à ceux qui ont déjà la montre sur leur poignet : fonctionne t'elle sans bracelet ?

Ça peut paraitre débile comme question mais comme on voit qu'Apple fait déjà référence à un programme de certification de bracelets tiers ont peut se demander s'il n'ont pas prévu un système (puce dans le bracelet au niveau de la partie qui fait le lien avec la montre) pour empêcher d'utiliser des bracelets tiers non autorisés. Ça me semble exagéré mais sait-on jamais avec eux...


----------



## iDanny (25 Avril 2015)

Alors, cette première nuit avec vos belles ?
Heureux ?? 
Elles vous ont donné du plaisir ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Non, ça veut dire que la résistance à la poussière n'est pas testé (le x). La résistance à l'immersion, c'est bien le 7 qui indique de la montre a été testée et validée en immersion jusqu'à 1m pendant 30 minutes



Qui tente le test ?


----------



## aurique (25 Avril 2015)

[QUOTE="Boris 41, post: 12875649, member: 89274"fonctionne t'elle sans bracelet ?[/QUOTE]

j'ai testé ça hier et aucun problème !


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Très intuitif tu y vas fort... [emoji57]
> 
> On était trois chez moi à jouer avec cet aprem, tous fans de la marque et utilisateurs d'iPhone et de Mac et on a bien galéré par moments ! C'est pour moi le produit Apple le plus complexe à prendre en main à ce jour.


Ah c'est vraiment étonnant mais j'ai jamais galéré, même pour trouver les fonctions caché, le fait que j'ai regardé les tour guidé à peut-être aider mais bon moi je trouve ça ultra simple. On va dire que c'est parce que je suis jeune ^^


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

la montre n'a pas tendance a chauffer en utilisation ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

J'ai un défaut à un endroit sur mon bracelet Noir Sport, il est poli à un endroit. 

J'ai contacté Apple et ils vont m'en envoyer un autre... J'ai quand même quelques doutes sur la durabilité de ce bracelet dans le temps... On verra.


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> la montre n'a pas tendance a chauffer en utilisation ?


Non, même encrage je trouve pas que ce soit énorme, même moins que mon 5S je dirais.


----------



## Boris 41 (25 Avril 2015)

aurique a dit:


> j'ai testé ça hier et aucun problème !


C'est rassurant ! Merci


----------



## Nico1971 (25 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sympa cette vidéo
> 
> le bracelet n'a pas l'air au top ??


C'est ce que l'on remarque sur beaucoup de vidéos, à mon avis un coup de main à prendre, au début il vaut mieux être vigilant si on ne veut pas avoir de mauvaises surprises, d'autant plus que c'est au moins une fois par jour qu'il va falloir l'enlever pour la charger.


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

Pour la chauffe c'est pas énorme non, même en charge. Pas de souci de ce côté là. C'est plutôt le fait qu'elle se décharge en charge qui peut être un problème. Après c'est un produit qu'on a peu de raisons d'utiliser en charge mais bon



fousfous a dit:


> Ah c'est vraiment étonnant mais j'ai jamais galéré, même pour trouver les fonctions caché, le fait que j'ai regardé les tour guidé à peut-être aider mais bon moi je trouve ça ultra simple. On va dire que c'est parce que je suis jeune ^^


M'enterre pas hein, je suis pas si vieux que ça ! [emoji1] Et en plus hier mes deux potes avaient 22 ans...


----------



## Ardienn (25 Avril 2015)

N'hésitez pas à nous faire un compte-rendu bien détaillé 
Perso, je suis demandeur !


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> M'enterre pas hein, je suis pas si vieux que ça ! [emoji1] Et en plus hier mes deux potes avaient 22 ans...


Ah bah oui c'est bien ce que je dis, très vieux


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

Vous en pensez quoi du bracelet sport ?


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

Moi j'ai pas de souci avec, mais il est blanc... Du coup je pense qu'il faudrait que je le regarde de très près pour trouver d'éventuels défauts


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

Oui sur le noir cela se voit beaucoup plus à la moindre trace.

Je me suis suis commandé un bleu, je pense qu'il ira bien avec un boîtier sidéral.


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

J'avais mis cette photo dans un autre sujet : 

www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/upl...p-content/uploads/2014/09/Apple-Watch-101.jpg

On y voit que le bracelet à droite n'est pas au sommet de sa forme


----------



## Toram (25 Avril 2015)

J'ai le bracelet noir il est nickel! Ne le nettoyer pas avec du produit. Au pire un peu d'eau et une micro fibre. Comme l'écran d'ailleurs.


----------



## Toram (25 Avril 2015)

J'ai le bracelet noir il est nickel! Ne le nettoyer pas avec du produit. Au pire un peu d'eau et une micro fibre. Comme l'écran d'ailleurs.


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2015)

Je le trouve super doux le bracelet moi, et pas la moindre trace, après c'est un bleu aussi


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

Moi j'ai le noir et Apple va m'en renvoyer un autre il est poli à un endroit.

Je me suis commandé un bleu aussi pour varier.

Quand on fait du sport pour le nettoyer de la transpiration vaut mieux faire comment ?


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2015)

J'aurais dit avec de l'eau et rien d'autre


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

Et un chiffon micro fibre comme pour l'intérieur des voitures ?


----------



## Toram (25 Avril 2015)

Oui ou un petit chiffon à lunettes. C'est pareil. Il faut une micro fibre pour ne pas l'abîmer.


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

Microfibre sur un produit gommé je sais pas trop ce que ça donne... Ça doit avoir un côté abrasif et je suis pas certain que ça plaise au bracelet... 

Comme tout produit un peu sensible je pense que l'idéal c'est de le nettoyer doucement à l'eau avec un peu de savon doux. Et de l'essuyer en tamponnant plutôt qu'en frottant.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

Ah oui Vanton je pense que tu as raison pour le tapotage...

Effectivement la micro fibre pas une bonne idée je pense.
A chaque footing faudra le nettoyer de toute façon...


----------



## iDanny (25 Avril 2015)

Ben la micro-fibre justement c'est censé être _pas_ abrasif


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

Sur une surface dure oui. C'est utilisé sur du verre la plupart du temps.

Mais sur une surface gommée à mon avis ça accroche... M'enfin si vous voulez tester vous pouvez hein... [emoji1]


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

Oui je pense aussi que c'est le fait que ce soit gommée comme surface.


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2015)

Et sinon directement sur ses vêtements?


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

Pour le bracelet sport ça doit frotter aussi... Pour le verre ça ne doit pas poser de problème majeur


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

Je pense que le point faible est le bracelet sport... Il risque de se patiner très vite je pense.

Il perdra son aspect matte et sur le noir ça risque d'être moche a mon avis


----------



## iDanny (25 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Sur une surface dure oui. C'est utilisé sur du verre la plupart du temps.
> 
> Mais sur une surface gommée à mon avis ça accroche... M'enfin si vous voulez tester vous pouvez hein... [emoji1]


Yep c'est possible en effet


----------



## jackpote (25 Avril 2015)

Moi j'ai vraiment un ÉNORME POINT NÉGATIF !!! 

le volume de l'haut parleur ! 

J'entends rien ! Ce qui rend quasi inutilisable en conversation main libre et pour écouter les sms audio ! 

Pourtant le volume est pousser au Max sur la Watch ! 

Par contre mes correspondant m'entende très bien.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Moi j'ai vraiment un ÉNORME POINT NÉGATIF !!!
> 
> le volume de l'haut parleur !
> 
> ...



Oui c'est vrai que c'est pas fort.
Faut dire que si un si peut objet pas évident de mettre un haut parleur puissant...


----------



## jackpote (25 Avril 2015)

Oui mais la c'est quasi inaudible ... Du coup c'est vraiment pas terrible pour tenir une conversation ! Mais pourtant le micro marche super bien !


----------



## Ardienn (25 Avril 2015)

A mon avis, le bracelet milanais est le plus qualitatif. Ce sera celui qui bougera le moins dans le temps. Mais bon, il n'est pas donné.


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2015)

pillouti a dit:


> A mon avis, le bracelet milanais est le plus qualitatif. Ce sera celui qui bougera le moins dans le temps. Mais bon, il n'est pas donné.


C'est le moins chère des bracelets alternatifs quand même.


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Moi j'ai vraiment un ÉNORME POINT NÉGATIF !!!
> 
> le volume de l'haut parleur !
> 
> ...


Bizarrement l'autre jour pour une conversation j'ai eu aucun souci mais aujourd'hui pour écouter un message audio j'ai effectivement eu du mal... 

Dites j'ai posé la question l'autre jour mais j'ai pas eu de retour : quelle est votre version de l'OS ?


----------



## jackpote (25 Avril 2015)

Version 1.0

Mais j'avais lu quelque part vendredi matin que la Watch 38 et 42mm avais droit à une mise a jour. Mais je retourne plus sur quel site j'ai lu ça ... Et aucune mise a jour n'est proposer sur l'appli de la Watch 

Tu pense que ça peut être régler via le soft ?


----------



## Vanton (25 Avril 2015)

Éventuellement... C'est sur mac4ever qu'ils ont parlé de la mise à jour. Je suis en 1.0 comme toi.


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2015)

C'est pas la première fois qu'ils racontent n'importe quoi...


----------



## jackpote (25 Avril 2015)

Mais je suis vraiment déçu du volume du Hp ...


----------



## valerie33 (25 Avril 2015)

Je n'arrive pas à visionner mes mail sur la montre.. J'ai été dans réglage.. Suis un peu perdue.. Pour les notifications, je n'ai pas d'alertes pour WhatsApp ! Et pourtant tout est coché ????? Merci


----------



## valerie33 (25 Avril 2015)

Ah oui! Je ne ferai pas de longue conversations téléphoniques avec la montre! Micro pas top! Je ne pense pas l'utiliser pour téléphoner..  Je continue à tester le restes..


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2015)

Pas de photos de votre livraison ??? ou de votre montre a votre poignet


----------



## jackpote (25 Avril 2015)

Ben pour moi sensibilité du micro au top d'après mes interlocuteur mais volume des hp vraiment trop faible !


----------



## Fabeme (25 Avril 2015)

Moi ça va pour le volume, c'est fait pour fonctionner à la K2000, donc poignet levé vers la tête... C'est pas sa fonction première non plus


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2015)

Pas de photos de votre Apple Watch??


----------



## Fabeme (25 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à visionner mes mail sur la montre.. J'ai été dans réglage.. Suis un peu perdue.. Pour les notifications, je n'ai pas d'alertes pour WhatsApp ! Et pourtant tout est coché ????? Merci


Perso, je n'ai activé que les mails VIP, car comme pour toi je ne voyais pas les mails. Ça tombe bien c'est ce que je voulais.

Dans l'appli Watch sur ton iPhone, quand tu rentre dans les réglages mails, tu as quoi ?


----------



## Fabeme (25 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de photos de votre Apple Watch??


Personne je ferrais quelques photos demain avec un petit billet dans les impressions, besoin d'un minima de recul passé l'effet nouveauté.


----------



## valerie33 (25 Avril 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Perso, je n'ai activé que les mails VIP, car comme pour toi je ne voyais pas les mails. Ça tombe bien c'est ce que je voulais.
> 
> Dans l'appli Watch sur ton iPhone, quand tu rentre dans les réglages mails, tu as quoi ?


J'ai configuré MAIL.. Et ensuite Ca me dirige vers mes réglages et apres suis perdue...


----------



## valerie33 (25 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de photos de votre livraison ??? ou de votre montre a votre poignet


Je n'arrive pas à mettre une photo ici?? Décidément


----------



## fousfous (25 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à mettre une photo ici?? Décidément


Il faut d'abord héberger sur internet et tout, trop long à faire j'ai abandonné


----------



## Fabeme (25 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> J'ai configuré MAIL.. Et ensuite Ca me dirige vers mes réglages et apres suis perdue...


Si tu vas dans l'appli Apple Watch sur ton téléphone, ensuite tu vas dans Mail.

Dans Mail, tu as "comme mon iPhone" d'activé normalement, ce qui devrait dupliquer le comportement des alertes.

Plus bas tu as Inclure Mail, c'est ici que tu peux indiquer quels mails sont accessibles sur la Watch.


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

Vous désactivez le Bluetooth de l'iPhone pour la nuit ?


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Si tu vas dans l'appli Apple Watch sur ton téléphone, ensuite tu vas dans Mail.
> 
> Dans Mail, tu as "comme mon iPhone" d'activé normalement, ce qui devrait dupliquer le comportement des alertes.
> 
> Plus bas tu as Inclure Mail, c'est ici que tu peux indiquer quels mails sont accessibles sur la Watch.


Merci je vais voir!!


----------



## Fabeme (26 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Vous désactivez le Bluetooth de l'iPhone pour la nuit ?


Moi non, je laisse le BT et Wifi actif, trop de choses en dépendent maintenant (la liaison avec OS X, maintenant l'Apple Watch), et ça me gonfle quand ça ne marche pas le matin


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Vous désactivez le Bluetooth de l'iPhone pour la nuit ?


Non je pense que ça change rien


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Si tu vas dans l'appli Apple Watch sur ton téléphone, ensuite tu vas dans Mail.
> 
> Dans Mail, tu as "comme mon iPhone" d'activé normalement, ce qui devrait dupliquer le comportement des alertes.
> 
> Plus bas tu as Inclure Mail, c'est ici que tu peux indiquer quels mails sont accessibles sur la Watch.





Fabeme a dit:


> Si tu vas dans l'appli Apple Watch sur ton téléphone, ensuite tu vas dans Mail.
> 
> Dans Mail, tu as "comme mon iPhone" d'activé normalement, ce qui devrait dupliquer le comportement des alertes.
> 
> Plus bas tu as Inclure Mail, c'est ici que tu peux indiquer quels mails sont accessibles sur la Watch.


merci  je vais voir !!


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Vous désactivez le Bluetooth de l'iPhone pour la nuit ?


Tel et montre chargent la nuit donc pas de raison de couper le Bluetooth pour moi.


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Il faut d'abord héberger sur internet et tout, trop long à faire j'ai abandonné


Ah ces jeunes... Trop impatients de tout faire, ils ne font finalement pas grand chose... [emoji13]

Il suffit d'aller sur un site de ce genre là :

http://www.hostingpics.net

De cliquer sur charger l'image, de sélectionner la bonne dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre et de valider... Ça donne sur la page suivante un lien à insérer dans les commentaires ici. Ça prend moins de 10s par image... [emoji57]


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Si tu vas dans l'appli Apple Watch sur ton téléphone, ensuite tu vas dans Mail.
> 
> Dans Mail, tu as "comme mon iPhone" d'activé normalement, ce qui devrait dupliquer le comportement des alertes.
> 
> Plus bas tu as Inclure Mail, c'est ici que tu peux indiquer quels mails sont accessibles sur la Watch.





Fabeme a dit:


> Si tu vas dans l'appli Apple Watch sur ton téléphone, ensuite tu vas dans Mail.
> 
> Dans Mail, tu as "comme mon iPhone" d'activé normalement, ce qui devrait dupliquer le comportement des alertes.
> 
> Plus bas tu as Inclure Mail, c'est ici que tu peux indiquer quels mails sont accessibles sur la Watch.


quand je vais dans l'application de la Watch , il est écrit ( configurer mail ) je n'ai rien d'autre...


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

Tu n'as pas ça ?


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

J'ai pris ça tout à l'heure chez des amis. Toujours ma sport 38mm sur mon puissant bras (hum...) de 16cm :


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu n'as pas ça ?


Non, je n'ai pas cela... J'ai du louper un truc dans la configuration peut-être, j'ai vais revoir..


----------



## Fabeme (26 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Non, je n'ai pas cela... J'ai du louper un truc dans la configuration peut-être, j'ai vais revoir..


Question idiote, mais tu as bien tes mails de configurés sur ton iPhone ?

Sinon un redémarrage de l'iPhone et de la Watch, j'ai été obligé d'en faire 1 depuis que je l'ai. La stabilité venant avec le temps.


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Question idiote, mais tu as bien tes mails de configurés sur ton iPhone ?
> 
> Sinon un redémarrage de l'iPhone et de la Watch, j'ai été obligé d'en faire 1 depuis que je l'ai. La stabilité venant avec le temps.


Oui j'ai tout dans mon iPhone..:-/


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Si tu vas dans l'appli Apple Watch sur ton téléphone, ensuite tu vas dans Mail.
> 
> Dans Mail, tu as "comme mon iPhone" d'activé normalement, ce qui devrait dupliquer le comportement des alertes.
> 
> Plus bas tu as Inclure Mail, c'est ici que tu peux indiquer quels mails sont accessibles sur la Watch.


J’arrive ! Pas! Ils disent que je dois d'abord configurer mail sur mon iPhone .. ????


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à mettre une photo ici?? Décidément



Il te suffit de passer par un hébergeur comme celui ci  et de coller le lien dans ton message ça ne prend que quelques secondes a faire


----------



## Ardienn (26 Avril 2015)

Alors, qui a essayé le réveil à l'applewatch ?


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ah ces jeunes... Trop impatients de tout faire, ils ne font finalement pas grand chose... [emoji13]
> 
> Il suffit d'aller sur un site de ce genre là :
> 
> ...


Oui mais la photo est sur l'iPhone donc ça rend la procédure encore moins marrante ^^



pillouti a dit:


> Alors, qui a essayé le réveil à l'applewatch ?


Moi, et ça réveil plutôt bien, sans faire sursauter ou ce genre de chose, tout en douceur


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

Vignette forum (1)


----------



## poulroudou (26 Avril 2015)




----------



## Fabeme (26 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai donc reçu pour ma part une Apple Watch (acier) avec bracelet sport blanc en version 38mm. Il ne s'agit pas de ma Watch mais celle de ma femme, à laquelle nous ajouterons un bracelet en boucle moderne quand ils seront dispo. Nous avons sélectionné ce bracelet en premier pour elle car d'une part ce bracelet était nécessaire, d'autre part nous nous attendions à des prises de commande plus difficiles pour le modèle boucle moderne, et surtout nous nagions complètement dans les tailles à choisir pour la boucle moderne, et il nous a fallu un passage en Apple Store pour y voir plus clair.

Pour ma part j'attends ma version 42 acier noir à maillons, promise avant fin mai pour l'instant.

Ma femme m'a prêté sa Watch quelques jours pour que je puisse la tester un peu, j'en profite pour vous livrer mes premières impressions.

*Packaging & Recharge*

Le sens du détail d'Apple, encore et toujours, jusqu'au scotch du carton de transport cette fois, cela donne toujours un sentiment particulier. Je trouve par contre qu'ils ont trop multiplié les plastiques en tous genres, ça me semble pire que sur les autres produits.

Il est vraiment dommage que la boite ne puisse être utilisée de base comme base de charge. Tout est presque là et ce serait vraiment plus pratique.
Si le câble est long, je le trouve trop long. Apple m'énerve sur ces choses là. Ca nous livre des câbles Lightning minuscules alors qu'on aurai besoin de câbles long car les produits sont utilisables en charge, et pour un produit à utiliser plutôt quand il n'est pas en charge on a 20 mètres de câble (j'exagère un peu).

Le bruit e l'aimant quand il se clip sur la Watch pour la recharge est très doux, c'est comme si des contre aimants venaient ralentir l'approche du galet de recharge, c'est très agréable. Par contre on doute un peu au final de la bonne attache du galet.

*Installation*

La procédure via la caméra de l'iphone n'a pas marché la première fois, l'écran de la Watch étant resté noir sans l'animation qui permet au téléphone de s'assurer qu'il s'agit de cette Watch là. Après avoir joué avec puis l'avoir réinitialisé plus tard, la procédure a bien marché la 2e fois. Une mise à jour logiciel lors de la première configuration très certainement.

Je me suis retrouvé un peu perdu les premières minutes face à ce qui ressemble être une montagne de choses à paramétrer, mais en fait le fonctionnement de la Watch prend tout en charge pour nous (presque), il est très intelligent d'avoir par défaut une duplication des réglages de l'iphone quand aux notifications, gestion des calendriers et autres.

La première initialisation s'est avérée aussi plus longue avec 2 redémarrage de la Watch après, la 2e initialisation a été plus courte. Je pense que l'appli a opéré une mise à jour.

*Utilisation*

J'ai eu un peu de mal à me repérer dans la Watch au début. Je trouve les Coups d'oeil mal placés. Au lieu de devoir glisser vers le haut pour les avoir, pourquoi ne pas simplement les avoir en continuité de la montre ? ce serait beaucoup plus rapide d'accès. J'ai rapidement désactivé sur la montre les notifications de l'appli forum de MacG 

Je trouve l'utilisation d'app tierces intéressantes mais pas encore vraiment mûre et pertinente. Ainsi j'avais beaucoup d'espoirs sur l'utilisation de Transit sur ma Watch ainsi que d'iPhigenie. J'ai pu tester les 2 en prévoyant une rando semi-urbaine dans la capitale du Sud-Ouest qui est couverte par Transit et qui offre quelques GR.
Sur ces 2 points les appli ne sont pas encore fiables ou utiles (je pense aussi à des bugs entre la communication iPhone / Apple Watch), ce qui est un peu naturel en raison de la jeunesse du produit.
Ainsi Transit au départ a bien été capable de m'indiquer, en sortant du métro, que mon Tram partait dans 4 min, par contre à la fin de la rando, il restait bloqué sur sa dernière utilisation et j'ai finis par sortir mon iPhone pour voir mon prochain bus.
Quand à iPhigenie je n'en vois pas trop l'intérêt sur la Watch pour l'instant, il était plus simple de sortir l'iphone.

L'app Activité a été très bien par contre pour le résumé du parcours, j'utilise une trace iPhigenie d'habitude pour ça (et je continuerai pour avoir la possibilité de gétagguer mes photos prises avec mon reflex), mais en dehors de la trace, elle m'a donné quelques infos utiles comme la distance, etc.

A la maison l'app Remote est assez utile, ainsi que la Philips Hue.

D'une manière générale le lancement des app tierces est trop long mais aussi trop fastidieux. Devoir passer par le carrousel est une perte de temps souvent, quand en plus il faut se manger un temps de chargement de plusieurs secondes pour l'app, c'est pénible.

Je préfèrerai que sur un cadrant de montre : swipe vers le bas -> notifications, swipe vers la gauche -> coups d'oeils, swipe vers le haut : 4 applis en accès rapide, ce serait plus efficace.

Enfin j'ai tenté de dormir avec cette nuit, je devais me lever tôt pour aller bosser ce dimanche. J'avais mis une alarme sur mon iPhone, et j'ai eu la surprise d'avoir la Watch qui tapotait sur mon poignet pendant que mon iPhone sonnait, la Watch me proposant même un Snooze (Rappel). Très agréable au niveau du ressentit.

*Batterie *

Agréablement surpris pour l'instant de la tenue de la batterie de la Watch, moins heureux de celle de l'iPhone d'un coup. J'ai usé cela dit de services nécessitant le GPS et étant assez peu économes le concernant, après avoir viré tout cela des coups d'oeil, ça va nettement mieux. La Watch représente, d'après mon iPhone, 7% de l'usage batterie depuis la dernière recharge.

*Design / Matériaux*

Je trouve le bracelet Sport agréable à porter mais il peut s'avérer pour ma part inconfortable sur de longues tenues. J'avais largement préféré la sensation du cuir, du bracelet milanais ou bracelet à maillon.
L'écran est très beau, l'interface nette et agréable à regarder, les noirs profonds... on distingue peu la limite écran / bords, et détail qui n'avait pas attiré mon attention lors des démos, les icônes du carrousel ne sont jamais coupées par le bord de l'écran, elles diminuent en taille et disparaissent mais ne sont jamais coupées.

Pour avoir essayé une Sport et une Acier en Apple Store, je préfère la sensation procurée par l'Acier, non pas pour le métal, mais pour le cardiofréquencemètre. J'ai été sensible à la différence de sensation entre le dos composite et le dos céramique.

*Première conclusion*

Pour l'instant je ne suis pas déçu par cet objet, je le trouve intéressant et prometteur. Pour avoir testé d'autres montres connectées il est vrai que l'on a l'impression d'avoir le premier produit vraiment finit. Cela passe par beaucoup de choses. Le logiciel même si encore pas toujours efficace ou stable s'avère agréable et fluide (on attend les apps natives qui vont surement gréver la batterie mais bon), il y a vraiment un côté agréable à avoir une notification ça ne se contente pas de vibrer bêtement, le taptic est agréable, les sons aussi (que j'aimerai qu'OS X bénéficie du même raffinement sonore), l'écran est juste magnifique, et les matériaux sont nobles.

L'épaisseur de la montre est pour moi conséquente, je préfèrerai une autonomie meilleure et un mars ainsi qu'un ticket vers la lune mais je connais aussi l'état de la technologie en ce moment et il parait difficile de faire mieux en l'état. Cette montre annonce beaucoup de choses à venir, et j'apprécie les choix qu'a fait Apple ici. Embarquer un GPS aurait été un massacre niveau autonomie et chauffe, et cela se serait fait au détriment d'un meilleur écran et d'une certaine finesse par rapport à d'autres.

Tous les bracelets à l'exception du boucle classique semblent ingénieux avec plusieurs heures de R&D derrière, bref, Apple ne s'est pas contenté de faire 1 produit de toutes les couleurs.

Au final cela forme un produit très personnel quand on le porte.

Niveau usage, il y a certes les usages sportifs mais toute une dimension de la vie quotidienne également. Je vois beaucoup de potentiel dans les transports et la gestion du temps ainsi que la domotique, j'ai plus de mal à voir l'intérêt des apps de productivité ou encore les jeux. Une interaction de quelques secondes est assez pénible en raison de la position inconfortable.

J'espère aussi qu'Apple permettra aux développeurs d'interagir avec les complications via une API, et que l'on pourra à terme avoir des cadrans bien plus personnalisés.

Bref, une très belle v1 pour l'instant. En tant que développeur je suis très intéressé par les usages qu'elle va apporter.

Est-elle indispensable ? Non, assurément pas, tout comme un iPhone ou un Mac au passage.

Ah, et elle donne l'heure


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Plusieurs point à propos de ton test bien détaillé:
Pour le galet de recharge j'ai testé et il peut la tenir dans n'importe quelle sens, pas de risque de chute à ce niveau
Le cable justement je trouve bien qu'il soit long pour pouvoir le poser sur la table de nuit par exemple
Oui le packaging était vraiment impressionnant (même avec la sport) jamais ça n'a été aussi facile à ouvrir! (et si tu ne sais pas quoi faire du gros truc en plastique moins ça m'intéresse )


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

poulroudou a dit:


>


C'est une combien sur un bras de combien ça ?



valerie33 a dit:


> Vignette forum (1)


J'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu un petit problème dans l'exécution... 



fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais la photo est sur l'iPhone donc ça rend la procédure encore moins marrante ^^


Dis toi qu'il y a quelques années, quand tu venais de naître, Safari iOS ne permettait pas d'uplowder une image... [emoji6] maintenant ça marche et c'est pas si compliqué que ça. Plusieurs des images que j'ai postées ici ont été importées depuis mon tel.


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Dis toi qu'il y a quelques années, quand tu venais de naître, Safari iOS ne permettait pas d'uplowder une image... [emoji6] maintenant ça marche et c'est pas si compliqué que ça. Plusieurs des images que j'ai postées ici ont été importées depuis mon tel.


J'ai connu l'arrivé de l'upload tu sais ^^
Oui passer par un hébergeur c'est tout de même pas pratique, faudrait pouvoir le faire directement depuis le site comme ça se fait sur pleins de forums


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

C'est d'autant plus frustrant qu'il y a bien un bouton pour poster des images dans l'app... Mais ça renvoie une erreur...

Et t'es pas si jeune que ça alors... [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est d'autant plus frustrant qu'il y a bien un bouton pour poster des images dans l'app... Mais ça renvoie une erreur...
> 
> Et t'es pas si jeune que ça alors... [emoji57]


Oui et on peut même pas glisser l'image dans la zone de texte, j'ai essayé mais rien...
Bah 19ans c'est jeune ou vieux selon toi?


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est une combien sur un bras de combien ça ?
> 
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu un petit problème dans l'exécution...
> ...


Via mon iPhone, je ne sais pas mettre une photo :-( et ça m'énerve!!


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> faudrait pouvoir le faire directement depuis le site comme ça se fait sur pleins de forums


Il y a trop de membres enregistrés et MacG n'est pas un petit forum, le poids des images n'est pas négligeable dans une base de données. Passer par un hébergeur est la meilleure solution, le tout est de bien comprendre comment utiliser les liens de l'hébergeur et l'insertion, soit en vignette _(c'est le plus rapide)_, soit par l'icône dans une réponse du message du forum.

Exemple rapide...

Vignette...




Lien direct avec l'icône du forum dans la réponse...


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Oui d'accord je comprend le poids des images mais comme Macrumors qui est un gros forum aussi se permette de le faire 
Faudra attendre les nouveaux algorithme de compression


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Oui d'accord je comprend le poids des images mais comme Macrumors qui est un gros forum aussi se permette de le faire 
Faudra attendre les nouveaux algorithme de compression


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Via mon iPhone, je ne sais pas mettre une photo :-( et ça m'énerve!!


Tu utilises l'app des forums ou tu viens sur les forums via safari ?


----------



## nokiwi (26 Avril 2015)

Petit résumé après 48h d'utilisation (j'ai acheté une Apple Watch Sport 38 mm pour voir, reçue le vendredi 24 avril) :






Je suis un peu sceptique car j'étais avant tout intéressé par les fonctions sportives et comme évoqué précédemment, j'ai couru hier 5 km avec mon Apple Watch, mon iPhone 5S dans la poche, et aussi une montre Nike Tomtom sur le poignet droit. 
Au final, j'ai mis 200 mètres de plus pour atteindre les 5 km que sur ma Nike. 
Sinon, la vitesse instantanée indiquée était complètement farfelue, entre 7 et 10 min/km, alors qu'à la fin, dans le résumé, le rythme moyen était à 6min05s/km, alors que j'étais à 5min47s/km sur ma Nike, donc ça semble cohérent avec le décalage.

Pour le reste, la montre est trop dépendante de l'iPhone, les applications du coup sont assez lentes à se lancer.
Exemple, c'est sympa d'allumer ses ampoules Philips Hue de sa ma montre, mais ça met quand même 3 ou 4 secondes avant de se lancer...
Mais il manque clairement une "killer app".
Recevoir ses SMS et iMessage est plutôt sympathique, par contre, 1 mail sur 2 ne s'affiche pas correctement (quand ce n'est pas du texte en gros).
Téléphoner de sa montre est rigolo, ça marche plutôt pas mal (émission et réception du son), par contre du coup ce n'est évidemment qu'à partir du haut parleur, donc tout le monde entend la conversation ce qui limite l'usage à mon sens (pratique au volant en revanche).

Après le système taptic est sympa et discret, peut-être un peu trop d'ailleurs, mais c'est intéressant et différent des vibrations classiques d'un téléphone par exemple.
Quant à la batterie, elle est moyenne, je tiens une journée, mais c'est limite, bon, en l'utilisant quand même pas mal il est vrai (normal au début) et je trouve que la batterie de mon iPhone tient aussi clairement moins longtemps qu'avant.

Au final, pour l'instant, pas de coup de coeur, je n'arrive pas à saisir le vrai intérêt d'avoir un écran au poignet et je pense revenir assez rapidement à ma Daytona.


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Bon voilà mais ça prend du temps a mettre...


----------



## poulroudou (26 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est une combien sur un bras de combien ça ?



C'est une 42mm sur un poignet de... sais pas, l'ai pas mesuré.

J'ai essayé une 38mm, mais je la trouvais vraiment trop petite.


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2015)

Ils n'ont pas les mêmes moyens.


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ils n'ont pas les mêmes moyens.


C'est vrai les américains


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bon voilà mais ça prend du temps a mettre...


Mettre des vignettes, c'est plus sympa dans un même message. Je remets vos images pour que vous puissiez faire la comparaison.



 



Pour le coup, les images sont chez l'hébergeur et n'encombre pas la base de données de MacG. Et pensez à la taille, 1024x768 c'est largement suffisant.


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

1024x768 ? Pauvres écrans Retina... [emoji57]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Avril 2015)

Il n'y a que moi qui suis choqué du nombre de gens qui penses l'utiliser pour téléphoner au volant??!

1 - avec les bruits de la voiture, pas évident qu'on entende grand chose...

2 - c'est super DANGEREUX!!! Comment peut on s'imaginer téléphoner "le poignet a la bouche". J'espère que les autorités trouveront un moyen de contrer ce type d'usage rapidement...

Attention, je ne suis pas contre téléphoner au volant dans des conditions sûres (j'ai le Bluetooth dans la voiture que j'utilise énormément). Mais avec cette montre, le petit volume et la nécessité de l'approcher de la bouche, ça me semble encore plus dangereux qu'avec un smartphone a l'oreille...


----------



## poulroudou (26 Avril 2015)

Perso mon tel est relié à la voiture en bluetooth. Donc, dans ce cas mon apple watch pourra être intéressante quand il y aura Waze dessus, pour faire un "tap" quand on entre dans une zone de décurité.

Sinon, avec ma Pebble(j'anticipe, je sais, j'ai de belles chaussettes )


----------



## nokiwi (26 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Il n'y a que moi qui suis choqué du nombre de gens qui penses l'utiliser pour téléphoner au volant??!
> 
> 1 - avec les bruits de la voiture, pas évident qu'on entende grand chose...
> 
> ...



J'ai surtout l'impression que tu parles sans connaitre.

J'ai eu une conversation hier alors que j'étais en train de conduire, la main gauche posée simplement et classiquement sur le volant et pas du tout le poignet au niveau de la bouche.

J'entendais parfaitement et mon interlocuteur m'entendait clairement aussi.

Il faut arrêter d'avoir l'image K2000 en tête


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

Oui y a pas du tout besoin d'avoir le poignet à la bouche. On peut très bien passer un appel en cuisinant par exemple, sans s'arrêter


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Avril 2015)

En cuisinant ok, mais en conduisant j'ai vraiment du mal a imaginer... Avec le système Bluetooth de la voiture parfois sur autoroute le correspondant a du mal a t'entendre... J'ai du mal à imaginer que ça soit aussi bien sur la montre avec son petit micro... 

Mais effectivement, j'attend toujours ma montre... Watch classique 42mm bracelet sport noir toujours "en cours de traitement - livraison 24/04 au 8 mai...). Confirmation à 9:07 le 10 avril...


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> 1024x768 ? Pauvres écrans Retina... [emoji57]


Lol, je n'ai plus la patience pour mettre une photo!! :-( quelqu'un peux peut être m'aider à la mettre et je lui envoie via messager!! Vous mettez mon prénom et ma photo  ça serait sympa


----------



## valerie33 (26 Avril 2015)

valerie33 a dit:


> Lol, je n'ai plus la patience pour mettre une photo!! :-( quelqu'un peux peut être m'aider à la mettre et je lui envoie via messager!! Vous mettez mon prénom et ma photo  ça serait sympa


Messenger


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Il n'y a que moi qui suis choqué du nombre de gens qui penses l'utiliser pour téléphoner au volant??!
> 
> 1 - avec les bruits de la voiture, pas évident qu'on entende grand chose...
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, surtout vu le nombre de voiture qui ont le bluetooth intégré, déjà que certains conduisent mal sans être au téléphone alors la...


----------



## iDanny (26 Avril 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Il y a trop de membres enregistrés et MacG n'est pas un petit forum, le poids des images n'est pas négligeable dans une base de données.


Juste une précision en passant: les images ne sont pas enregistrées dans la base de données, mais sur le disque du serveur. Dans la base il n'y a que le nom des fichiers.
Mais ça prend de la place tout de même, comme tu dis


----------



## twinupp (26 Avril 2015)

Pour ma part : Dés le déballage de l'apple watch (sport pour moi) on retrouve l'esprit Apple qui me plait tant : le packaging est très soigné, la documentation est minimaliste, le tout est très bien protégé.
La synchro avec mon iphone s'est super bien passé et l'installation des apps ne m'a pas parut si longue.
Après 48 heure d'utilisation, un seul mot me vient a l'esprit : TOP.
La montre fait son job : me permettre de limiter la sortie de mon iphone 6 + de ma poche, les notifications sont super une fois qu'on a prit le temps de les paramétrer, Siri m'a l'air plus aboutis que sur mon portable et surtout, le très gros point de cette montre pour moi : l'application exercice et activité qui sont tout simplement géniales, et plus particulièrement une petite fonction de l'appli activitée qui va tout simplement vous dire en temps réel combien de cal vous avez brulé en activitée et combien de cal au repos, ce qui va vous permettre d'établir précisément quels seront vos besoins calorique par jour en fonction de comment est organisée votre journée, pour moi qui pratique la musculation, il est clair que cette fonction va m'aider énormément à organiser mes repas.
En bref, pour les gens qui hésites encore, je conseil de passer le cap, mais je vous conseillerais également de partir sur le modèle sport, au niveau du prix ça reste 'abordable', et il est inutile d'acheter pour une V1 un modèle qui dépasse les 600€, à la limite, si le bracelet sport ne vous plait pas, libre à vous d'acheter plus tard un autre bracelet (j'ai pu tester la combinaison watch sport et bracelet milanais, et je peux vous assurer que c'est loin d'être moche), d'autant plus que d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, la watch classique se raye facilement...

Ci joint une petite photo de l'application activité sur iphone qui donne le nombre de cal dans la journée :


----------



## canna03 (26 Avril 2015)

Je suis aussi très satisfaite de mon achat mais j'ai pris la version inox et saphir car dans mon métier ,je craignais beaucoup les rayures  J'ai été étonné de la qualité des hauts parleurs pour les appels tèléphoniques ,mais j'ai eu un bug dans ma voiture ( normalement je passe par le bluetooth ,et là le bluetooth de la voiture s'est désactivé au moment d'un appel et je n'ai pas pu décroché avec la montre !
L'app activité est intéressante


----------



## Toram (27 Avril 2015)

twinupp a dit:


> Pour ma part : Dés le déballage de l'apple watch (sport pour moi) on retrouve l'esprit Apple qui me plait tant : le packaging est très soigné, la documentation est minimaliste, le tout est très bien protégé.
> La synchro avec mon iphone s'est super bien passé et l'installation des apps ne m'a pas parut si longue.
> Après 48 heure d'utilisation, un seul mot me vient a l'esprit : TOP.
> La montre fait son job : me permettre de limiter la sortie de mon iphone 6 + de ma poche, les notifications sont super une fois qu'on a prit le temps de les paramétrer, Siri m'a l'air plus aboutis que sur mon portable et surtout, le très gros point de cette montre pour moi : l'application exercice et activité qui sont tout simplement géniales, et plus particulièrement une petite fonction de l'appli activitée qui va tout simplement vous dire en temps réel combien de cal vous avez brulé en activitée et combien de cal au repos, ce qui va vous permettre d'établir précisément quels seront vos besoins calorique par jour en fonction de comment est organisée votre journée, pour moi qui pratique la musculation, il est clair que cette fonction va m'aider énormément à organiser mes repas.
> ...


Dis moi toi qui fait de la musculation... Est que l'app activite, comptabilise tes séances en "calorie dépensés en activite."? Vu que les bras ne bouge pas forcément en lors d'exercice comme des squat pompes ou traction...


----------



## eax (15 Mai 2015)

Bah après une dizaine de jours, j’ai envie de la revendre. Contact en MP

Apple Watch Sport 42mm bleue


----------



## poulroudou (15 Mai 2015)

Va sur le boncoin. Tu te feras une belle plus value. On y voit des prix de dingues [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Vanton (15 Mai 2015)

eax a dit:


> Bah après une dizaine de jours, j’ai envie de la revendre. Contact en MP
> 
> Apple Watch Sport 42mm bleue


N'hésite pas à venir expliquer pourquoi sur le sujet des déçus de l'Apple Watch [emoji6]


----------



## Thibaut511 (16 Mai 2015)

Pour ma part aucune surprise, c'est un produit Apple il est classe... 

Ce qui me sourire avec la boîte de la montre acier c'est qu'elle est assez grande pour y mettre 4 iPhone ...


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Thibaut511 a dit:


> Pour ma part aucune surprise, c'est un produit Apple il est classe...
> 
> Ce qui me sourire avec la boîte de la montre acier c'est qu'elle est assez grande pour y mettre 4 iPhone ...


Comme ça tu peux y mettre tes câbles si tu as envie ^^
Et si tu trouves qu'elle prend trop de place moi je ne suis pas contre de l'avoir


----------



## Thibaut511 (16 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Comme ça tu peux y mettre tes câbles si tu as envie ^^
> Et si tu trouves qu'elle prend trop de place moi je ne suis pas contre de l'avoir




La boîte à bijoux blanche est classe et pratique mais la boîte de la montre en général fait la taille d'un cube ou on peut ranger 3 boîtes presque


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Thibaut511 a dit:


> La boîte à bijoux blanche est classe et pratique mais la boîte de la montre en général fait la taille d'un cube ou on peut ranger 3 boîtes presque


Ah oui tu parles de celle la ^^
Moi j'essaie de récupérer une boite en plastique ma Sport


----------

